# cowells 90me lathe



## incawannabe (Mar 14, 2011)

hello minilathe owners and everyone else for that matter.  i own a cowells 90me lathe with a myriad of accessories and though it is a very nice looking machine im having trouble with belt slippage from the countershaft to the headstock spindle pulley i have degreased every thing and adjusted and readjusted the belt tension screw used belt slip all to no avail so if any of you out there has this machine and have solved this problem i would be glad to hear from you with the solution to this problem. at diameters as small as 5/8" a 5 to10 thou depth of cut in steel out of back gear stalls this machine so if you know the solution to this im begging thanks JW


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome!

Depending on the age of the lathe and condition it was bought it might be time for a new belt.

I had a look at them and they are pretty neat!
Did not really care for the 1900 pounds sterling price tag!!! 

If you bought it new or not a good idea would be to contact the company directly for help.
Try here:
http://www.cowells.com/contact.htm

Andrew


----------



## BillTodd (Mar 16, 2011)

New or second hand (they are all guaranteed for 5 years) I'd still contact Cowells - I'm sure you will find them very helpful 


Cowells Small Machine Tools
Tendring Road
Little Bentley
Colchester
Essex
CO7 8SH
England

Tel:+44 (0)1206 251792
Fax:+44 (0)1206 251792

email: [email protected]


----------

